# Storm Clouds Over Minneapolis



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alyson got back from a weeks trip to her HQ in Memphis and took this shot of some storm clouds brewing over Minneapolis ...

I must admit to tweaking a little for dramatic effect but I think it looks really cool..


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well done nature and Alison -fascinating


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure is an amazing impression of scale and depth,i wouldn't want to be on the ground under those clouds!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sam. said:


> Sure is an amazing impression of scale and depth,i wouldn't want to be on the ground under those clouds!


I'm not sure I'd want to be in the air either.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is an amazing impression of scale and depth,i wouldn't want to be on the ground under those clouds!
> ...


lol, me too!! I would feel quite conferable on the ground but would be p***ing my pants if I was in the plane!!

Ermmm... what about posting the untouched original photo?... please?...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a **** hot picture!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers all...

Heres the original, not as dranmatic, but good nontheless..


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lol, that wasn't a "little" you tweaked







But it's a great shot and I would still prefer to be on the ground seeing that!! :help:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great pic from Alyson.







Love the tweaked one. It looks so...ominous.


----------

